# فكرة لست البيت وللرجال كمان (( متجدد ))



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

*سلام ونعمه .......
*
*
تحت إشراف ماما candy shop
هنجمعلكم افكار حلوة خالص لستات البيوت و للرجال كمان :fun_lol:
علشان منزعلش حد ههههههه

بنصلى ان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة ليكم كلكم 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

*فراولة بالكاكاو .. بقوالب الثلج*

*فراولة بالكاكاو .. بقوالب الثلج*​*





*


----------



## V mary (12 يناير 2013)

*فكرة ظريفة موضوع حلو​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2013)

*استخدام الازايز البلاستيك*

استخدام الازايز البلاستيك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يناير 2013)

*موضوع راائع جدااا
وربنا يبارك خدمتك وخدمة ماما كاندي
ومتابعه معاااكم 
وان شاء الله يبقي الموضوع سبب بركه للمنتدي كله يارب

وليك عندي تقييم 
بس هلف لفه واجيلك تاني ^,*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
*أفكآر لذيذهـ جداً ومفيدهـ*
*شكراً على آلمجهود آلجميل دآ*



 *..*​


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

للرجال كمان ايه بقى...هو فيه راجل سينجل هيقعد كل الوقت ده يركب في الحاجات دي؟  كان طبخ طبخة عدلة بالأولى


----------



## mary naeem (13 يناير 2013)

أفكار فى منتهى الروعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)

* طريقه حلوه وعمليه للمطبخ والرحلات .نقص راس قارورت المياة ونتبثها على الكيس ونطلع اطراف الكيس من غطاء القارورة

 ونغطيها وراح تكون الطريقه نظيفه ومحافظه على محتو ى الكيس








*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

حلووووووووووين اوي


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يناير 2013)

* افكار حلوة  تسلم يااخى الحبيب على الافكار ومطلعش من ايدكم فكرة يا بنات حواء  برافو اخى  االحيب ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2013)

*حل اللعب ايلى مليا البيت انك متجبيش لعب جديد...تشيلى اللعب القيمة ايلى مش عايزة تتخلصى منها تحت السرير....ترمى المتكسر
 و بطلوا تصرفوا فلوسكم فاللعب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2013)

شنط البحر القماش بتبقا كبيره و ممكن تستخدميها لحفظ اللعب





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2013)

*اللعب البلاستك الصغيره ممكن  نلزقها على غطا البرطمان بغراء ابيض او بمسدس الشمع و تبقى برطمانت ظريفه  للاطفال ...فالصورة دهنين اللعبه البلاستك و الغطا نفس اللون بس مش لازم  ممكن بس تلزقى اللعبة





*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2013)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2013)

* فكرة حلـوة لحفظ الماكرونة او أى نوع من البقوليات





​
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2013)

*افكار فى منتهى الجمال كلهم احلى من بعض 
ميرسى ليك ابو تربو وميرسى لماما كاندى *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


>



*الفكره دى تحفففففففففففففه وتنفيذهاااا سهل جداااااااا 
ميرررسى يا ابو تربووو *


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2013)




----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يناير 2013)

*لو عايزة معطر جو طول النهار 
 أغلي قشر البرتقال مع شوية قرفة واستمتعي بأحلى معطر علي الاطلاق
 وممكن تحتفظي بيه لمدة اسبوع





*​


----------



## V mary (31 يناير 2013)

*اية الافكار التحفة دي 
بجد حلوين جداً جداً​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2013)




----------



## tena abdo (5 فبراير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


>


 الفكره  دى لذيذه موت و شكررررررررررررررا كتير على الافكار الجميله دى


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


>


آلفكرة دى روووعة .. ويآ سلآم لو فيه مكآن للحلقآن 

بس *آلسآئل آلأبيض* دآ جبس ولآ إيه بآلظبط ..؟




 
*..*​
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل 
أفكار راائعه
الرب يباركك​


----------



## mary naeem (1 مارس 2013)

بالصورة فكرة جميلة من برطمان النسكافية الفارغ







​






​


----------



## mary naeem (6 مارس 2013)

بالصورة من الكوباية البلاستيك شوفى ممكن تعملى اية 




​


----------



## mary naeem (6 مارس 2013)

*بالصورة اوعى ترمى العلب الفارغة وشوفى ممكن تعملى اية 




*​*
*
*

*​


----------



## mary naeem (15 مارس 2013)

*بالصورة اوعى تلالرمى الازايز البلاستيك وشوفى ممكن تستخدميها ازاى *





*



*










​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2013)

*عارفة شكل السرير لما يتجرح؟ جربتي تعالجيه؟







 لو ماجربتيش تعالي شوفي الطريقة دي وجربيها
 3/4 كوباية زيت اي نوع مع 1/4 كوباية خل ابيض او خل تفاح
 ادهني بيه الخشب وادعكيه كويس وسيبيه ينشف من غير ما تمسحيه.. 
*​


----------



## mary naeem (20 يونيو 2013)

فكرة حلوة من أزازي المياه الكبيرة  لحفظ الاحذية


----------

